# Frosty 5 Rednoses



## MTB-Kao (7. November 2006)

Na das war doch mal ein klassischer *Fehlstart *von den Rotnasen in den WP  [email protected] fiel krankheitsbedingt bei der Eröffnungstour aus (Gute Besserung!!! ). Dann stürzte bei [email protected] der Server auf der Arbeit ab , so dass er es ebenfalls nicht geschafft hat. BastiBO glänzte gleich mal durch seine unentschuldigte Abwesenheit  *Das kostet übrigens eine Runde* 

So bin ich etwas früher von der Arbeit aus gestartet und musste noch einmal kurz zuhause vorbei... Akku vergessen  [email protected] wartete schon in Troisdorf auf mich und es wurde eine schöne, trailige Runde bis... ja bis ein Anruf mich nach Hause beorderte  Kind krank  So kürzten wir ab und Helmut begleitete mich noch nach Hause.

Ich bin dann noch mit meiner Tochter ins Krankenhaus: beidseitige Mittelohrentzündung, Angina, eitriger Hals  Ich hoffe mir bleibt so etwas im WP erspart  

Micha hat dann wohl später auch noch eine kleine Runde gedreht... gut so  Auch Kleinvieh macht Mist


----------



## BastiBO (7. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Hatte mich aber schon bei Pepin abgemeldet.
Bin erst viel zu spät nach hause gekommen und zusätzlich hat meine beleuchtung mit Funktionslosigkeit geglänzt ;-)

Würde doch nie unentschuldigt frehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (7. November 2006)

da ich auch erst später zurück war habe ich es nicht gelesen.

ja war klasse noch gestern um 20:20 zu starten. war ja noch schön.
bin erst auch trailig durch die wahnerheide bis altenrath und dann schön an der sülz und agger zurück.

die daten findet ihr im dem WP

freu mich schon auf heute abend hoffe ich komme pünktlich nachhause


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. November 2006)

BastiBO schrieb:


> Hatte mich aber schon bei Pepin abgemeldet.
> Bin erst viel zu spät nach hause gekommen und zusätzlich hat meine beleuchtung mit Funktionslosigkeit geglänzt ;-)



na gut, das lassen wir mal gelten   dann sieh mal zu das du bald wieder leuchtest


----------



## Pepin (7. November 2006)

ich werde wohl auch heute wieder noch spät ne runde drehen so gegen 20 Uhr. wie du schon sagst klein vieh macht auch mist.


----------



## crossfire (8. November 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Na das war doch mal ein klassischer *Fehlstart *von den Rotnasen in den WP  [email protected] fiel krankheitsbedingt bei der Eröffnungstour aus (Gute Besserung!!! ).



Danke!  Es geht auch wieder aufwärts. Das Stehen bei Ronny´s X-Duathlon hat mir den Rest gegeben. Doch wenn man schon nicht starten kann will man zumindest die Jungs anfeuern...    

Fotos schicke ich Dir zu!


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2006)

und wie war jetzt die plazierung bei ronny?

habe gestern noch von 20:20-10:00 Uhr gepunktet.

mal schauen obs heute auch klappt


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> und wie war jetzt die plazierung bei ronny?



wir sind 30. von 45 teams geworden. und wir waren über eine viertel stunde schneller als ihr im letzten jahr 

würde heute gerne mehr punkten, mein ersatzakku ist aber noch bei der reklamation


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2006)

hier noch die Nachlese meiner Tour von gestern:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/termin


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. November 2006)

na das war doch ein erfolgreicher wp tag  wenn nur jeder so wäre   basti hat mittlerweile auch seine ersten punkte eingefahren, micha hat noch eine latenight-runde gedreht und helmut und ich haben die übliche kfl-tour hinter uns gebracht.

anke, wir vermissen dich  mit dir wäre ich natürlich noch eine stunde länger alleine durch den dunklen wald gefahren


----------



## Pepin (9. November 2006)

vieleicht sollten wir di. nochmal versuchen  eine frosty5rednoses tour zu machen.

könnt ihr da alle dann schreibe ich eine aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (9. November 2006)

ich bin mo und di beruflich unterwegs...


----------



## Pepin (9. November 2006)

dess is ja blöd und mittwochs fahrt ihr ja immer im KF.

naja schreibe trozdem mal eine für di. aus und versuche dann mittwoch mal mit zum KF zukommen

@born 2bike wild
fahren wir zusammen hin?


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. November 2006)

Hey Micha, ich habe mal dein Avatar angepasst


----------



## Pepin (9. November 2006)

dat kan isch och


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. November 2006)

Fehlen noch die anderen drei


----------



## Pepin (9. November 2006)

na dann warte ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (9. November 2006)

Hi @all ihr roten Nasen..und frostigen dazu 

wollte eigentlich nächste Wo abends "Muckbudetrainieren" aber wenn ihr so nett fragt..wenn @MTB-Kao und der Rest Mi. fahren, komme ich natürlich gerne mit..oder


----------



## Pepin (9. November 2006)

war heute mal was auf Asphalt unterwegs über die Felder zwischen Spich - Porz und Mondorf

somit sind wir wenigstens immer noch unter den top 50

@born
was ist bei dir mit mo. und di.?


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. November 2006)

Hallo Rot(z)nasen,

ich habe heute mal schnell ein Ründchen gedreht, Tütberg und Lüderich erklommen und mich durch den Matsch gekämpft. Was tut man nicht alles für sein Team  

Profil anbei. Mo und Di bin ich wie gesagt beruflich unterwegs, am Mi versuche ich wieder beim KFL dabei zu sein, wobei mir die Startzeit nicht wirklich zusagt.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (12. November 2006)

Hi @all and especially @Frosty 5 Rednoses ,
war heute für diesen Herbst zum erstenmal wieder zum "Spinning". 
Letzte Wintersaison war ich immer Montag und Mittwochs dort , jeweils 90 min-Kurse mit Power. Mi kollidiert aber mit KFL-Termin ; mal sehn.. und diese Woche muß ich nach der Arbeit meine "Goldie-Hündin" Shirley abholen+Gassi  
gehen.. und wenn dann noch Zeit übrig ist ...WP-Punkte sammeln. Nächste Wo. kann ich aber wieder direkt nach der Arbeit punkten und dieser Rhytmus bleibt so. 
P.S Hi Anke, wie schaut´s denn bei Dir aus, schöne Grüße an Dich


----------



## Pepin (12. November 2006)

na dann warte ich mal ab ob du mittwoch mitkommst
ich werde morgen erst wieder punkten

aber gestern war es klasse den 11.11. zu feiern.
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=712


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. November 2006)

habe ich schon gesehen. wäre schön wenn es pro kölsch einen punkt gegeben hätte


----------



## Pepin (12. November 2006)

jepp dann hätte ich locker über 20 punkte gemacht


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2006)

@crossfire
Hi anke wo bist du? immer noch krank?
Pepin singt *wir wollen dich fahren sehn ... wir wollen dich fahren sehn ... wir wollen ... wir wollen dich fahren sehn*


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2006)

@crossfire

na da hat doch das singen gefruchtet. bist leider nicht von der stelle gekommen aber hauptsache gepunktet


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2006)

Na da durfte ich heute das erste mal mit meinem Team Kapitän fahren und ich muß sagen es war eine super geile Tour durch die Wahnerheide, War schon lange nicht mehr so gut.
50km mit einem 17km/h Schnitt hat richtig gefetzt.

DANKE Kapitän

bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (16. November 2006)

Hi Micha @pepin,   hi  Frosty 5 Rednoses & friends 
hatte auch schon das Vergnügen zu unserem WP-Start am 6.11. Habe geschaut, unser Team ist auf Platz 73 und Lars hat seine Punkte wohl noch nicht eingetragen. War selber gestern zum Spinning und Anke war ja auch ebenso aktiv. Micha, fährst Du am Wochenende ?


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. November 2006)

Heute bin ich eine kleine, teilweise gemeine Tour durch die Wahnerheide gefahren. Danke an unseren *Herr der Heide *für das super Guiding  und vielen dank dafür, dass du noch ein paar Schleifen eingebaut hast 

Am Wochenende muss ich zu H&S, wollte vielleicht mit dem Bike hinfahren. Ansonsten fahre ich vielleicht bei Pepins Samstagtour mit. Aber... nichts genaues weiß man nicht


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2006)

@born 2bike wild

ja samstag 11Uhr gemüdlich
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3546
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=734

zurzeit sind 7 leute angemeldet


----------



## crossfire (17. November 2006)

Heyho rote Pappnasen!

Melde mich zurück! Jetzt kanns losgehen....

Sonntag werde ich mit [email protected] fahren und hoffe viele vom Team am Mittwoch beim hemmungslosen KFLen zu sehen - ich stehe schon auf der Liste!   

@Lars - ich schau dann doch mal, ob ich nicht was aus Bonn brauche und melde mich dann bei Dir.

@all - danke für die lieben Grüße!!  

Bis hoffentlich bald!
Anke


----------



## Montana (17. November 2006)

Hi Anke 

was soll denn das heissen ?  

Danke für Deine Anmeldung ... obwohl Du fährst ja dann ja wohl beim Jörg mit ....  ... na ja dann freut der sich halt. 

Grüße Ralf ganz lieb von mir ... ich schliesse mich da gerne bei einer seiner kommenden Touren mal wieder an

Bis bald

Guido




crossfire schrieb:


> Heyho rote Pappnasen!
> 
> Melde mich zurück! Jetzt kanns losgehen....
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. November 2006)

Ich habe schon gesehen dass ihr heute in der Wahner Heide ordentlich gepunktet habt  Meine Shoppingtour zu H&S hat sich jedenfalls auch gelohnt. Bin rechtsrheinisch nach Bonn und linksrheinisch zurück. Eigentlich wollte ich die Fähre von Weiß nach Zündrof nehmen, die fährt aber nicht mehr  Musste dann halt noch eine kleine Schleife über Rodenkirchen fahren  

Mal schauen was Anke morgen bei SiT für Wetter hat.


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. November 2006)

crossfire schrieb:


> Heyho rote Pappnasen!
> 
> Melde mich zurück! Jetzt kanns losgehen....
> 
> ...




Hallo Anke @ crossfire,

freue mich für Dich dass es Dir wieder besser geht und in der netten KFL-Runde wieder regelmäßig teilnehmen kannst,bis Mittwoch.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. November 2006)

@BastiBO

Der Winterpokal scheint dich ja nicht gerade zum Biken zu animieren: Fußball, Squash, Laufen... nu' komm mal in die Hufen....


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

jepp das meine ich auch. höre auf den kapitän


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (22. November 2006)

micha sammelt ja wie erwartet fleissig punkte. gestern habe ich auch noch eine runde gedreht und hhoffe, dass ich einige von euch heute abend im kf sehe.

bis dahin


----------



## Pepin (22. November 2006)

wo bist du denn gestern gefahren habe einihe radler überholt auf meiner tour von mondorf nach porz

naja muß ja paar punkte vorlegen da ich ja über weihnachten in urlaub bin


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. November 2006)

bin erst nach deutz zu radsport schneider, dann über rösrath, altenrath, grengel nach hause.


----------



## Pepin (23. November 2006)

na da haben wir aber gestern einen schönen sprung um einige plätze nach vorne gemacht auf platz 61 ich bin stolz auf uns. so heute werde ich mal aussetze und hoffe auf die anderen


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. November 2006)

ich muss leider ein paar tage aussetzen. heute ist weihnachtsfeier    und meine familie möchte ich auch mal wieder sehen   ich denke aber das es sonntag mit der wahner heide klappt


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. November 2006)

Hallo Team,

bei den Temperaturen fällt es einem schwer zu roten Nasen zu kommen. Macht nichts, ich denke wir haben heute trotzdem wieder fleissig Punkte gesammelt. Hoffentlich stoßen Anke und Basti auch bald mal zu uns.

Morgen werde ich noch eine Runde drehen, dann bin ich bis zum WE blockiert. Meine Frau hat mehrere Ausgänge diese Woche  

So long
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (26. November 2006)

versuch das mit den rednoses schon mit reisddorf aber kasten ist leer 

werde morgen in rath starten und mal sehen wann ich dienstag von der dienstreise zurück bin mittwoch bin ich aufjedenfall wieder beim KFL am start


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> versuch das mit den rednoses schon mit reisddorf aber kasten ist leer



das ist natürlich auch eine möglichkeit  



Pepin schrieb:


> werde morgen in rath starten und mal sehen wann ich dienstag von der



dann sehen wir uns wahrscheinlich heute abend  mal schauen ob dat crossie auch dabei ist...


----------



## Pepin (29. November 2006)

ui dat sieht aber heute schlecht aus keiner von uns beim KFL heute abend.

dat gibt aber einen rückschlag


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> ui dat sieht aber heute schlecht aus keiner von uns beim KFL heute abend.
> 
> dat gibt aber einen rückschlag



na wenigstens hältst du die fahne hoch  für's kinder hüten und büsche beschneiden gibt es ja leider keine punkte


----------



## Pepin (30. November 2006)

war heut mal schnell auf den drachenfels und ölberg nuf


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (30. November 2006)

Hi Micha,

gratuliere zu Deinen200Punkten!  
Habe jetzt auch meinen Geko bekommen und will´ihn demnächst einsetzen.


----------



## Pepin (30. November 2006)

danke danke

und wenn du mit geko fährst sag bescheid


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Dezember 2006)

michael geht stramm auf die 200 punkte zu  aber auch helmut ist mittlerweile im dreistelligen bereich angekommen  mal schauen was unser schokocrossie so getrieben hat in letzter woche. basti scheint verschollen  werde morgen bei bikekiller oder dienstag bei pepin mitfahren. mal schauen


----------



## Pepin (5. Dezember 2006)

ich kann jetzt nur noch mit meinem trekkingrad punkten. schade.
naja also haut mal rein das wir unter den top 100 bleiben 

bin ja ab weihnachten 2 wochen wech.


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Dezember 2006)

dafür dass wir momentan quasi nur zu dritt punkten, stehen wir doch gar nicht so schlecht da. bin gestern schon mit bikekiller eine ähnliche runde, wie du sie heute vor hast, gefahren.

wann bekommst du denn dein bike wieder und was ist dran? ich muss auch noch meinen dämpfer zur wartung abgeben, da werde ich wohl auch nur mit dem crossbike fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (5. Dezember 2006)

mein rad ist ein hoffnungsloser fall - gibt wohl ein neues


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (5. Dezember 2006)

..und meins leidet unter akuten Luftverlust am schlauchlos-Laufrad hinten.
Die Luft kommt aus den Speichen raus, muß das Laufrad wohl einschicken.
Habe aber noch 2 LR-Sätze als Reserve, einer ist jetzt drauf, ansonsten bin ich wochentags "Muckibude" zum Spinning und fahre dafür am WE die großen Touren.
Hey Micha, bin jetzt aber auch neugierig, was für´n Bike bekommst Du, @giom hat gerade ein Merida Mission Carbon Fully neu aufgebaut!


----------



## Pepin (5. Dezember 2006)

denke mal das ich das bei bike und run mal versuche gehe nächste woche mal hin

muß halt jetzt mit meinem good old lakes trekkingrad punkten

aber dank bernhardwalter hat das heute gut geklappt


----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2006)

Besser spät als nie ..........................  


 Alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag  .

Ist jedenfalls ein super Datum ................ kann man garnicht vergessen   ( wenn man´s weiss)

Es grüßt
Renate


----------



## Pepin (8. Dezember 2006)

dankäääää dir


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Dezember 2006)

Hey Michael, wo liegt denn eigentlich "3Weizen"???


----------



## Pepin (8. Dezember 2006)

in wahnheide in der quelle


----------



## Pepin (10. Dezember 2006)

hey leute wir hallen zurück wat is los mit euch noch 3 plätze und wir sind nichtmehr unter den ersten 100


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Dezember 2006)

hi micha, habe heute eine wh und kf orientierungsfahrt gemacht. habe einige wege das erste mal im hellen (!) fahren können und sogar einige trails gefunden, die ich noch nie gefahren bin  die 4 stunden habe ich dann aber doch nicht ganz voll bekommen. die aussicht auf kuchen war zu verlockend 

ps: habe jetzt auch die 200 geknackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (10. Dezember 2006)

willkommen im 200 der klub


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Dezember 2006)

werde heute doch nicht bei gertrud mitfahren, meiner frau geht's nicht so gut. wenn's ihr morgen besser geht schließe ich mich deiner tour an. vielleicht bekomme ich anke noch überredet. aber die muss im moment immer lange arbeiten.


----------



## Pepin (11. Dezember 2006)

ist ihr das chinesen essen nicht bekommen ? gute besserung
und vieleicht dann bis morgen
muß heute wieder süffeln in kölle kunden zu besuch


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (11. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> ist ihr das chinesen essen nicht bekommen ?



..komme auch gerade vom Chinesen ..Weihnachtsfeier von der Abteilung..
hab mich aber zurückgehalten, man weiß ja nie..  Muß wieder mal punkten:
bin am Mi wieder "Spinning" und Sa 7GB geplant mit "Spicher Bergspezialist"

P.S.: Micha was macht dein Patient(Cube) bei Bike&Run, ist es schon abgeschrieben?


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Dezember 2006)

*für's essen bekommt ihr keine punkte!!!*   

morgen wird es wohl nichts. angelika geht es eher schlechter als besser. ich glaube aber nicht, dass die erkältung vom chinesen kommt


----------



## Pepin (11. Dezember 2006)

süffeln war supi
schade das es nicht dafür punkte gibt 

jo mein cube da muß ich noch hin mal schauen aber denke mal das es ein neues gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Dezember 2006)

hey micha, was ist los? noch zwei pünktchen, dann habe ich dich  oder bist du schon im urlaub?


----------



## Pepin (18. Dezember 2006)

bin schon in den winterschlaf gefallen. das kam von heut auf morgen.

werde wohl dieses jahr nicht mehr punkten  

habe ja auch schon die führung als teamleader an unseren kaptain abgegeben.

also denke das ich ab dem 10.01. wieder punkten werde.


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Dezember 2006)

na super, dann haben wir jetzt nur noch ein zweier-team  aber vielleicht steigt anke morgen wieder ein. und bastiBo ist ja komplett verschollen   

@helmut
hast du zwischen weihnachten und sylvester frei? dann könnten wir mal wieder zusammen fahren.


----------



## Pepin (19. Dezember 2006)

aber ich komme zurück versprochen und dann werde ich kämpfen und den kaptain wieder von platz eins fegen.  

dann werde ich ein paar 24h touren einschieben dann klappt das schon


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (19. Dezember 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> na super, dann haben wir jetzt nur noch ein zweier-team  aber vielleicht steigt anke morgen wieder ein. und bastiBo ist ja komplett verschollen
> 
> @helmut
> hast du zwischen weihnachten und sylvester frei? dann könnten wir mal wieder zusammen fahren.



bin immer noch wie gehabt dabei, sprich 1-2 mal "hartes" Spinning    und am WE meist Sa  meine 1600HM  7GB Tour mit Giom, (z.T 2xLö-Burg von unten, Lohr-B,Ölberg,Geis-B, Drachenf. in ca.3 1/2 bis 4 Std), also "heftig" , aber G. trainiert für Langstreckenrennen im Frühjahr..und ich "powere" mich dann aus; deswegen auch nur zu weit! So kommen nun mal nicht so viel Punkte zusammen, aber der Fitnesslevel ist mir wichtiger! ..soll nichts gegen das "Dunkelkorsofahren" im Matsch gesagt sein, aber ich setze mehr auf Techniktraining bei Tageslicht! Das Spinning hat mir letzen Winter auch viel gebracht und ich hab danach relaxen in der Sauna.
Mein Trost: Ab Winteranfang wird es abends wieder länger hell!  
 .also Lars, hab zwar nur Do-Fr frei, sonst WE tagsüber, aber meld dich mal


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Dezember 2006)

So ihr Rot(z)nasen,

habe am letzten Tag dieses Jahres noch schnell die 300 voll gemacht. Ich wünsche euch ein tolles sturzfreies Bikejahr 2007!!!

LG
Lars


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (1. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> So ihr Rot(z)nasen,
> LG
> Lars



FROHES NEUES JAHR
von Helmut


----------



## crossfire (15. Januar 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> FROHES NEUES JAHR
> von Helmut



Hey Jungx,

Euch allen auch ein frohes, gesundes und glückliches Jahr 2007!  

Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen!

Anke


----------



## Pepin (15. Januar 2007)

ja wünsche ich euch auch

and now i'm back

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3950


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Januar 2007)

@anke und michael
dann legt mal los, wir haben einiges aufzuholen in der tabelle  

@michael
was ist denn jetzt mit deinem cube???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (16. Januar 2007)

habe ich in eigenarbeit wieder hin geflickt
mal sehen wie lange der rahmen noch hält 

mache heute probefahrt


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Januar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ja wünsche ich euch auch
> 
> and now i'm back
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3950




Hi Michael,

schön dich wieder in unseren Reihen zu sehen ,ich hoffe ihr hattet einen erholsamen Urlaub .
Na dann viel Glück mit dem reparierten Bike.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (17. Januar 2007)

so die ersten 7 punkte habe ich für dieses jahr eingefahren.
es war sehr hart. habe viel trainingsrückstand.

@bernhard
habe gestern bis 17:30 auf dich gewartet und mußte dann leider alleine los


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Januar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> es war sehr hart. habe viel trainingsrückstand.



frag mal anke    aber wie sagte ein berühmter radrennfahrer: quäl dich du sau


----------



## crossfire (17. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> frag mal anke    aber wie sagte ein berühmter radrennfahrer: quäl dich du sau



Was sind denn das hier für Bösartigkeiten??? Ich glaub ich muß echt mal rüberstapfen um Dir ordentlich den Hintern zu verhauen!!!


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Januar 2007)

oh ja, jetzt habe ich ganz doll angst    und du weißt doch: was sich  das  sich 

PS: 3 stunden schwimmen? schwimmen??? weißt du wieviel punkte das beim biken wären???


----------



## crossfire (17. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> oh ja, jetzt habe ich ganz doll angst    und du weißt doch: was sich  das  sich
> 
> PS: 3 stunden schwimmen? schwimmen??? weißt du wieviel punkte das beim biken wären???



Jetzt trage ich schon Punkte ein und es wird immer noch geschimpft...


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Januar 2007)

crossfire schrieb:


> Jetzt trage ich schon Punkte ein und es wird immer noch geschimpft...



neeeeeiiiiiin, hast du toll gemacht *lob*


----------



## Pepin (23. Januar 2007)

ich konnte mich heute auch nochmal für 5 punkte aufraffen

vielleicht sollten wir mal rednoses motivations plicht strammpel tour machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (24. Januar 2007)

ich habe gestern auch ein paar punkte gesammelt und habe dann mein mtb beim bike-doktor abgegeben. rahmen verzogen  jetzt muss ich mal schauen ob ich auf ein neues spare oder mir mal ein rahmenkit schieße.


----------



## Pepin (26. Januar 2007)

ich war eben im der verschneiten heide schade das der Schnee schon wieder weg ist.


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Januar 2007)

wie sieht es denn sturmmäßig aus in der wahner heide? kann man da noch ordentlich fahren?


----------



## Pepin (28. Januar 2007)

komme gerade aus der wahnerheide und ich mus sagen es geht so leider ist aber *die alle wege der wahnerheide tour* im moment nicht möglich


----------



## Krampe (28. Januar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> komme gerade aus der wahnerheide und ich mus sagen es geht so leider ist aber *die alle wege der wahnerheide tour* im moment nicht möglich



Hi,
Schade, warum nicht? Wenn Du die Tour nochmal fahren solltest bin ich wieder dabei.  
Kettensägen kann man auch ausleihen... 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (29. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ich habe gestern auch ein paar punkte gesammelt und habe dann mein mtb beim bike-doktor abgegeben. rahmen verzogen  jetzt muss ich mal schauen ob ich auf ein neues spare oder mir mal ein rahmenkit schieße.



will auch ein´s haben  ´; neue´s Bike oder Rahmen(kit),
Lars,was planst Du denn?..

so aber mal was anderes, wir haben´s geschafft 
1000 Punkte
für unser Team sind heute erreicht.  also loss jonn, und keinen 
"Karnevalsknick"

VG Helmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (30. Januar 2007)

@helmut
morgen zeit?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3992


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (30. Januar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> @helmut
> morgen zeit?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3992



..leider nicht, war gestern spinning und mi ist spinning marathon special, werde aber demnächst auch wieder abends draussen biken. Fahre z.Zt nur am Wochenende draußen.
VG Helmut


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. Januar 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> will auch ein´s haben  ´; neue´s Bike oder Rahmen(kit),
> Lars,was planst Du denn?..
> 
> so aber mal was anderes, wir haben´s geschafft
> ...



ich weiß noch nicht genau. der schrauber meinte ich könne es so weiter fahren. allerdings sträube ich mich irgendwie an ein krummes bike meine neuen parts wie den dt swiss lrs und die xt-kurbel anzuschrauben.

ein neuer rahmenkit ist im verhältnis zu teuer. dann würde ich lieber gleich ein neues bike kaufen. mal schauen...

im moment setze ich leicht kränkelnd aus. ich hoffe das es morgen wieder losgehen kann.


----------



## Pepin (30. Januar 2007)

im moment startet unser team ja richtig durch 

fehlt nur noch unser basti

ich werde nachdem ich 5 tagen hintereinander geradeltbin morgen erst mal pause machen

aber so langsam kommt meine kraft zurück

hoffe das wir bald mal wieder zusammen radeln


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Januar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch unser basti



da kannst du wohl lange warten  er hätte ja wenigstens irgendwann mal die eier haben können, um zu sagen dass er keinen bock oder keine zeit mehr hat.

bin leider noch nicht auf dem damm. vielleicht laufe ich heute abend mal eine lockere runde.


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Februar 2007)

hey mich, wenn alles klappt bringe ich morgen dat crossie mit


----------



## crossfire (5. Februar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> hey mich, wenn alles klappt bringe ich morgen dat crossie mit



Jawohl!!! Jetzt müssen ma wieder ´n paar Bikepunkte reinkommen...


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Februar 2007)

crossfire schrieb:


> Jawohl!!! Jetzt müssen ma wieder ´n paar Bikepunkte reinkommen...



WIR WARTEN!!!    

@micha
Sorry das es gestern nicht geklappt hat. Habe mir noch zwei Bikes angeschaut, dann wurde es zu spät. Bin dann nur eine kurze Runde über die Felder und dafür anschließend noch eine Runde gelaufen.

Keine Angst, wir kommen schon nochmal zusammen


----------



## crossfire (7. Februar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> WIR WARTEN!!!
> 
> @micha
> Sorry das es gestern nicht geklappt hat. Habe mir noch zwei Bikes angeschaut, dann wurde es zu spät. Bin dann nur eine kurze Runde über die Felder und dafür anschließend noch eine Runde gelaufen.
> ...



AHA!! Ja ja, liegt auf dem Weg... bla bla


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Februar 2007)

crossfire schrieb:


> AHA!! Ja ja, liegt auf dem Weg... bla bla



tat's ja auch. hat nur was länger gedauert  und bevor du hier   schau lieber mal nach ob dein rad überhaupt noch da steht, wo du es zuletzt abgestellt hast. oder ob es schon zu staub zerfallen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossfire (7. Februar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> tat's ja auch. hat nur was länger gedauert  und bevor du hier   schau lieber mal nach ob dein rad überhaupt noch da steht, wo du es zuletzt abgestellt hast. oder ob es schon zu staub zerfallen ist


----------



## Pepin (7. Februar 2007)

na dann schau ich mal ob ich heute auch noch mal eine runde schaffe


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Februar 2007)

@Pepin
Na du legst dich ja ins Zeug. Ich glaube da dauert es nicht mehr lange, bis du wieder die teaminterne Führung übernimmst...


----------



## Pepin (12. Februar 2007)

jetzt kommt ja erstmal karneval da falle ich wieder aus 

das dauert noch


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> jetzt kommt ja erstmal karneval da falle ich wieder aus



hauptsache du wirst nicht ausfallend  mal schauen ob ich es heute abend schaffe mitzukommen...


----------



## Pepin (12. Februar 2007)

nein bleib zuhause sonst kann ich ja nicht rankommen

also ich werde nur bei trockenem wetter starten


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. Februar 2007)

So, Karneval ist vorbei, jetzt geht es wieder ans Punkte sammeln  Ich werde heute die 500 voll machen und morgen geht es endlich mal wieder zum KFL. So wie es aussieht ist Crossie auch dabei  Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2007)

gratuliere zu deinen 500.

ich war gestern im bergischen unterwegs
war mal wieder geil rennrad zu fahren

wir sehen un heute abend


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Februar 2007)

hey micha, schade dass du gestern nicht dabei gewesen bist  war eine sehr schöne kurzweilige wellnesstour. und du wirst es nicht glauben: dat crossie ist tatsächlich mitgefahren !!!   

GO COSSIE GO !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (22. Februar 2007)

super crossie

ich werde heute nachlegen


----------



## crossfire (22. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> super crossie
> 
> ich werde heute nachlegen



Danke!!!   

Jetzt geht das Training wieder los! Hoffe wir sehen uns vielleicht nächste Woche zum KFLen.

Bis bald.


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2007)

vieleicht schafe ich es ja fahre erst mal morgen wieder in der heide

und bei der nächsten tour schafst du auch die 100terter marke


----------



## Pepin (5. März 2007)

ich glaube ich gebe es auch kao noch abzufangen und geniese wieder das radfahren


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. März 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich glaube ich gebe es auch kao noch abzufangen und geniese wieder das radfahren




wieso? das schaffst du doch eh noch  und jetzt tu mal mnicht so, als hättest du dich bisher quälen müssen


----------



## Pepin (5. März 2007)

doch gestern
habe nur 3 weizen geschaft und hatte immer noch keine rednose.

hoffe jetzt noch das mir die sonne eine rednose beschehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (5. März 2007)

tja, bei diesem wetter liegen wir mit unserem teamnamen ja voll daneben


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. März 2007)

schau mal an, dat crossie startet im letzten monat des wp durch  mach weiter so, dann bekommst du helmut noch 

@micha
hast du aufgegeben


----------



## Pepin (8. März 2007)

jepp

liege flach husten schnupfen usw.

hoffe das ich sonntag meine trekkingrad tour zum neffelbach führen kann.

vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch unter die top 100


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. März 2007)

na dann sieh mal zu, dass du schnell gesund wirst. gute besserung


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (8. März 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> schau mal an, dat crossie startet im letzten monat des wp durch  mach weiter so, dann bekommst du helmut noch



...bin aber schon über 300 , freu mich aber sehr, wenn dat crossie  mir auf die Pelle rückt, ist eh sonst langweilig , weil @mtb-kao und @pepin weit vorne das Rennen    machen. Naja, meine "Muckibude" wird Ende März wieder mit Freiluft getauscht. Hi Micha, war leider auch in den letzen 2 Wochen "grippegeschwächt". Aber freu mich wieder auf "KFL-Wellness" und ebenso "KFL-Schnellness", also bis demnächst, liebe Anke, Lars, Micha ..und Basti.


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. März 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> who the f... is basti


----------



## Montana (9. März 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> who the f... is basti



Das isser ....  


*Infos*

BastiBO hat 8 Einheiten mit einer Gesamtdauer von 840 Minuten (14:00 h) eingetragen.

Diese Einträge sind insgesamt 18 Punkte wert.

*Platzierung*

BastiBO befindet sich momentan auf Platz 1798


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. März 2007)

ach soooo, der... 

@pepin
glückwunsch zu deiner 500  ich habe gestern mit'm crossie  in deinem heimatrevier gewildert. war das ein geiles wetter und eine schöne wellnesstour


----------



## Pepin (12. März 2007)

ja unsere tour gestern war auch traumhaft


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (12. März 2007)

Hi @all frosties in the melting sun,

war gestern auch unterwegs , leider anders als geplant ; wollte doch die @Blitzfitz "Ich will´s wissen 100km TTL-Tour" mitfahren und was entdecke ich ich am abend vor der Tour: die Hinterbaulagerung meines Fully´s "schlackert"    schön hinund her. Also Rennrad aufgetaut und "Flughafenrunde-Porz-Wahner Heide" gemacht. Fully muß braucht wohl ne Kur oder ein "Neues" muß her(Hi Lars, Hi Micha, ihr vielleicht auch, zwecks Bildung von Kaufgemeinschaft ??). So long, ihr Frostnasen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ( ; wollte doch die @Blitzfitz "Ich will´s wissen 100km TTL-Tour" mitfahren und was entdecke ich ich am abend vor der Tour: die Hinterbaulagerung meines Fully´s "schlackert"



Nimms als göttliches Zeichen, war schon heftig.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (12. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nimms als göttliches Zeichen, war schon heftig.



..köstlicher Bericht, Michael, sehr vielsagend!


..wollte mir aber nach dem "Jakobsweg-Pilgern" nach Moselkern als Frühjahrsstart was heftiges gönnen; wieviele Höhenmeter´s waren´s denn, bin gespannt auf den Bericht vom Chef der"Mörder-Tour" den "Fitz-Blitz" oder so , hab jedenfalls heut erst mal in Ruhe Geburtstag gefeiert und wünsch mir vielleicht doch noch ein neues Bike.


----------



## Giom (12. März 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> hab jedenfalls heut erst mal in Ruhe Geburtstag gefeiert und wünsch mir vielleicht doch noch ein neues Bike.



Hey Helmut, nicht so schnell hier

hast Geburtstag???

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hey Helmut, nicht so schnell hier
> 
> hast Geburtstag???
> 
> ...




Wie? Was? Helmut hat Geburtstag? Dann schließe ich mich Guillaume doch mit den Glückwünschen an...

Wegen der Bikes: Michael behält seins und ich habe mir schon ein Canyon bestellt.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (13. März 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wie? Was? Helmut hat Geburtstag? Dann schließe ich mich Guillaume doch mit den Glückwünschen an...
> 
> Wegen der Bikes: Michael behält seins und ich habe mir schon ein Canyon bestellt.



Lars und Guillaume, danke für´s gratulieren, hab´s Montag ruhig angehen lassen. 

Lars was für ein Canyon ? ist bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl, auch Cube, Radon oder andere Marathon-Viergelenker.


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. März 2007)

@helmut
bei mir wird's ein xc4, mehr ist nicht drin. aber ich habe ja noch den dt swiss lrs  und eine neue xt-kurbel zuhause.


----------



## Pepin (14. März 2007)

oh oh mal schnell hinterher gratulier.

habe dich in spich garnicht feiern hören 

dir helmut alles jute


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (15. März 2007)

Danke für´s gratulieren @pepin , 

@mtb-kao,

das xc ist doch schon ganz gut, überlege auch noch, hab´s aber noch nicht getested, vor allem die Heckfederung mit 115 mm  wollte ich mal probieren;
leider ist mein Bike immer noch Baustelle  , Viergelenks-Federung muß für Bike-OP  vorbereitet werden.
Bleibt mir momentan nur das Rennrad :kotz:  oder Spinning , muß also dringend wieder was für´n Wald haben. Also Sparschwein  und "schau´mer mal".
P.S mein Stahl-Hardtail ist leider komplett "Straßentauglich" mit Gepäcktrager&co umgebaut.
...hi lars, hab´gesehn du hast doppelte WP-Punktzahl, gratulier, fährst momentan auch Crossbike.


----------



## Pepin (16. März 2007)

hast du morgen nicht lust auf rennrad?

wir fahren morgen schau mal unter www.radlerfruen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (25. März 2007)

So nun ist es vorbei heute die letzten punkte eingefahren jetzt kann ich mein mtb wieder einmotten bis zum nächsten winterpokal


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (25. März 2007)

..nicht doch @pepin ,

bei mir geht´s jetzt wieder richtig  los, neues Fully , Muckibude ade , back to the roots..     ..also wieder brav KFL, WahnerHeide, u.s.w., hey was machen die anderen Frostnasen  

p.s. wenn´s sein muß, okay rennrad ist auch gesattelt


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. März 2007)

hey helmut, was für ein fully hast du dir besorgt?


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (26. März 2007)

Hey Lars, 

das XC4..XC6 wollte ich eigentlich auch, ist aber ein Radon QLT Team Only Sondermodell "Energy" in weiss-grün geworden(Ausstattung ähnl.XC4 aber vo-hi 100mm Federung, gleiche Dämpfer+Gabel)


----------



## Pepin (26. März 2007)

@b2bw

nein nein werde auch mtben nur nicht mehr so viel aber so sachen wie alle weger der wahnerheide und so stehen dieses jahr wieder auf dem programm.

vieleicht auch mal nach roetgen noch mal hasselbachgraben fahren


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. März 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Hey Lars,
> 
> das XC4..XC6 wollte ich eigentlich auch, ist aber ein Radon QLT Team Only Sondermodell "Energy" in weiss-grün geworden(Ausstattung ähnl.XC4 aber vo-hi 100mm Federung, gleiche Dämpfer+Gabel)



na dann GLÜCKWUNSCH zum neuen bike und happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossfire (5. April 2007)

Na Ihr kleinen süßen Frostys!

Meint Ihr wir bekommen demnächst mal alle Rednoses zu einer gemeinsamen spaßigen Tour zusammen?  


Fröhliche Grüße
et Crossie


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. April 2007)

crossfire schrieb:


> Na Ihr kleinen süßen Frostys!
> 
> Meint Ihr wir bekommen demnächst mal alle Rednoses zu einer gemeinsamen spaßigen Tour zusammen?
> 
> ...




Na alle ja auf keinen Fall  Pepin müsste sich darüber hinaus herablassen, sein MTB auch bei schönem warmen Wetter zu bewegen


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (6. April 2007)

crossfire schrieb:


> Na Ihr kleinen süßen Frostys!
> 
> Meint Ihr wir bekommen demnächst mal alle Rednoses zu einer gemeinsamen spaßigen Tour zusammen?
> 
> ...



..wenn ihr mir helft, die restlichen   zwei aufzuspüren.. sind wohl noch eingefroren  .


----------



## Pepin (30. Oktober 2007)

so da simmer wieder 

begrüße auch unser neues team mitglied unsern peter

@kao
wieviel hast du dafür abdrücken müssen?


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Oktober 2007)

Wieso sollen wir bezahlen? Peter muss eine Runde geben damit er überhaupt bei uns mitfahren darf


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2007)

*
. . .  und das nächste Großevent steht an . . . *




 _ *KFL - Team and friends Winterpokal Start 2007/2008 *_



Montag 5.11.2007 18:30 an der _ Radsportweit _berühmten "Schmitze Bud" (_nach der bikekiller Idee vom WP2006/2007)_











Gefahren werden soll die klassische traditionelle Strassen- und ganz wenig Wald-Runde an Agger, Sieg und Rhein entlang ... schön winterpokaltaugliches gemütliches aber konstantes  Tempo... mit dem bekannten WP - Grundlagenausdauer - Trainingseffekt ... da wir voriges Jahr fast immer im Regen gefahren sind erwarten wir das auch für diese Saison *gg*... schöneres  Wetter wäre nett ist aber keine Bedingung ... es geht in jedem Fall los ... 



*guides and co-guides : * members of  the K F L - Team  



Wir hoffen auf eine sehr rege Teilnahme vor allem auch von den konkurrierenden Teams. Parkplätze sind an der "Bud" in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden.


Hier geht es zur Anmeldung 

​


----------



## Pepin (1. November 2007)

klar simma dabei

kommen von spich
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5381


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2007)

ist ja cool habe gerade gesehen das ich im einzel auf platz 12 stehe so weit vorne war ich noch nie.


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2007)

(Abbruch wegen Starkregen ()) und sowas vom Team Chef
Einfach weiterfahren ist das motto.


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ist ja cool habe gerade gesehen das ich im einzel auf platz 12 stehe so weit vorne war ich noch nie.



Heißt es nicht immer: "Die Kleinen nach vorne"?  

Respekt bei den Wetterbedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (8. November 2007)

man muß doch merken das winterpokal ist sonst kann ich ja auch im sommer mtb fahren

mal schauen was heute kommt


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> (Abbruch wegen Starkregen ()) und sowas vom Team Chef
> Einfach weiterfahren ist das motto.



Aber nicht ohne die entsprechende Kleidung


----------



## Montana (9. November 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Aber nicht ohne die entsprechende Kleidung



Nur das dazu :


> *Pepin  *
> Was meint ihr eigentlich für regen???
> also ich hatte es gerade trocken in den Feldern zwischen Spich,Eschmar,Niederkassel und Zündorf.....
> 
> ...



und Werbung für die nächste Montags - (Rhein?) - runde


----------



## Pepin (9. November 2007)

ist doch noch richtig warm draussen
ich hoffe schon auf eis und schnee


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2007)

schön zu sehen, das team erwacht  gestern war peter schon am start und morgen legen anke und lars nach jetzt gehts aufwärts


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2007)

Liebe Anke
Ich habe heute gehört das du kränklich bist. 
Wünsche dir gute Besserung, werde schnell wieder gesund,

Wir brauchen dich!!!


----------



## Pepin (18. November 2007)

nää nää watt is denn dieses jahr mit de rednoses los?

ist es euch noch nicht kalt genug??


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. November 2007)

anke ist noch krank, peter noch nicht gesund  dafür halten wir uns doch, dank dir, noch ganz gut


----------



## Pepin (19. November 2007)

weis aber nicht wie lange das noch anhält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. November 2007)

die werden auch wieder gesund...


----------



## Pepin (21. November 2007)

Ich seh es so langsam sammelst du auch deine pünktchen. kleinvieh macht auch mist.


----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

nein nein da mus ich aber unseren kapitän mal rügen.

da medet er sich an und dann kurz vorher wieder ab, so geht das aber nicht 

naja aber er hat wenigstens 4 punkte gemacht *lach*

Was ist mit deiner motivation


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. November 2007)

ganz einfach micha: deine zeit möchte ich haben


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Zeit ist relativ.


----------



## Pepin (27. November 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ganz einfach micha: deine zeit möchte ich haben



ich hab doch keine zeit, muß doch immer radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (29. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Zeit ist relativ.



Zeit ist begrenzt


----------



## Pepin (29. November 2007)

und ich hatte heute keine


----------



## Pepin (30. November 2007)

also morgen wäre eigentlich für die rednoses in spich ein pflicht termin


----------



## Pepin (4. Dezember 2007)

so ist das richtig wo ich nicht fahre fahrt ihr wenigstens


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Dezember 2007)

Was ist los Micha? Anfangseuphorie verflogen?


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (6. Dezember 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Was ist los Micha? Anfangseuphorie verflogen?



... hey Team-Captain, nun laß ihn doch...der Micha hat doch
Geburtstag

 herzliche Glückwünsche du
Nikolaus-Geburtstagskind

viele  und   und   und ...alles sonstige Gute


----------



## Pepin (6. Dezember 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Was ist los Micha? Anfangseuphorie verflogen?



ja das ist doch immer so


----------



## Pepin (6. Dezember 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ... hey Team-Captain, nun laß ihn doch...der Micha hat doch
> Geburtstag
> 
> herzliche Glückwünsche du
> ...



danke danke du bist mein erster gratulant


----------



## Redking (6. Dezember 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch vom Nikolaus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Alles Gute und viel Spaß heute sowie im ganzen neuen Lebensjahr.





Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey Micha,

auch von mir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Da trinken wir morgen abend erst einmal einen drauf  

LG
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (10. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube bei uns hat schon der winterschlaf begonnen

naja jetzt kommt auch wieder die gesellige zeit

mit wintertraum im phantasialand, weihnachtsmarktbesuche, weihnachtsfeiern usw.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich glaube bei uns hat schon der winterschlaf begonnen



... hey Micha,...bist Du etwa ein EichhörnchenFrostyRednoseEichhörnchen ..daß erst fleißig  "WP" Winternüsse-Punkte sammelt ...und dann Winterschlaf hält;
naja an Deinen Punkten müssen erstmal andere "knabbern", besonders die anderen Frostnasen


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> mit wintertraum im phantasialand, weihnachtsmarktbesuche, weihnachtsfeiern usw.



wenn du da überall mit dem bike hin fährst, darfst du das gerne alles machen


----------



## Pepin (11. Dezember 2007)

naja schaun wir mal 

wenn es sonnig und trocken wird fahre ich mein neues trekkingrad ein


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Rot(z)nasen,

ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr!!! Mich hat es die letzten Wochen leider gesundheitlich erwischt  Ich nehme momentan noch Antibiotika, hoffe danach aber endlich wieder trainingsmäßig auf's Bike steigen zu können.

Wenigstens sammeln Helmut und Micha regelmäßig und fleissig Punkte  Weiter so!

So long
Lars


----------



## Pepin (12. Januar 2008)

naja so regelmäßig ist es bei mir auch nicht mehr  aber für platz 1 reicht es noch

aber was ist denn mit unserm crossy und unsem peterle sind sie dauerkrank???
oder machen die anstatt sport nur noch party und wellness auf dem sofa.

hoffe das wir aber dieses jahr noch mal ne tour mit allen fünf nassen machen.

bis denne


----------



## crossfire (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Frostys,

ich melde mich zurück aus dem Krankenlager Neuss. Ihr fragt Euch warum Neuss? Weil in Neuss eine Skihalle ist...   

Ich hatte vor 3 Wochen in der Skihalle einen Unfall und habe mir ganz böse das Handgelenk gebrochen. Zu fallen kennt ein Mountainbiker, das war ja auch nicht schlimm, aber auf Hartplastikprotektoren zu fallen war ziemlich böse.  Diese hatte ich mir einen Tag vorher bei Muskelkater gekauft. Mein Handgelenk sass komplett neben meinem Arm und somit musste ich sofort in Neuss ins Krankenhaus auf den OP-Tisch. Dort haben se mich auch noch einige Tage behalten. Gips muss ich nun lt. meinem Chirurgen noch min. 2 Wochen tragen.  

Ansonsten gehts mir wieder prima.  Wie läufts bei Euch?

Fröhliche Grüße
et Crossie


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (6. Februar 2008)

Hi unser Crossie,

was machst Du denn für Sachen , Frostie on Snow, hört sich ja übel  an.
Naja ich wünsche Dir gute Genesung ; bin in den letzten Wochen mehrere Tage auf Seminar in die "Verbotene  Stadt Düss.." gewesen, u.a.auch an Weiberfastnacht; am Hinweg immer an Neuss vorbei. 
Gehe bisher regelmäßig in "Mucki-bude" zum Spinning , nur machmal am Wochende im Wald . Habe mir beim letztenmal den Daumen  verbogen als ich leider ungewollt mein Bike in der Luft überholen wollte. Muss halt mehr auf meine alte Knochen aufpassen, war heute auch wieder über 2 Std Spinning. 
Also machet joot, viele Grüße vom Frostie Helmut


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Crossie,

wo sind die Punkte für "Alternative Sportart"???   

Das ist ja echt schöne Schei$$e   Wie lange musst du denn pausieren und wann bist du wieder im Büro? Wir müssen doch mal wieder Essen gehen  

Auf jeden Fall schon einmal GUTE BESSERUNG  

Bei mir läuft's momentan gesundheitlich auch nicht dolle, mein Training pausiert seit zwei Monaten  Habe mich auch vor drei Wochen bei Glatteis hingelegt. Leider auf meinen Daumen  Naja, irgendwann geht's auch wieder voran...

   
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2008)

ja dann frag ich mal was ist denn mit unseremm hochgelobten neueinkauf?

nä nä nä


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. März 2008)

schaut mal, dat crossie holt, auf weiterhin hohen punkteniveau, bald den peter noch ein


----------



## crossfire (5. März 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> schaut mal, dat crossie holt, auf weiterhin hohen punkteniveau, bald den peter noch ein



Was soll ich tun? Biken darf ich ja noch nich...    

Jetzt hab ich für den 1.06. einen netten Wettkampf gefunden! Swim&Run am Fühlinger See. Ich hoffe ich werde pünktlich zu RaR mit RgR fit! Musst mal gleich erzählen wie der Stand ist.

Bis gleich im Casino!


----------



## Pepin (7. März 2008)

ja super sieht so aus als wenn alle wieder an bord sind jetzt starten wir durch. Naja gut von unserem Kapitän hätte ich mehr erwartet *lästerntu*


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. März 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> Naja gut von unserem Kapitän hätte ich mehr erwartet *lästerntu*



ich auch  aber gesundheit, arbeit und familie ließen dieses jahr leider  nicht mehr zu...


----------

